# Stripetti squash



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd never tried to cook any squash before this forum. I've ventured into butternut and decided I loved it just baked in the oven, and also made into muffins. So the local Ridleys had this box of assorted squash for $.09/pound. I bought six big stripetti squash. But I have no idea how to cook them. Help? :shrug:


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

from www.recipetips.com



A large oval shaped green and tan colored squash that has a watermelon appearance in shape and color. It is a cross between the Delicata and the Spaghetti squash. A thick outer skin, which is very similar to the Delicata, covers a golden stringy-textured inner flesh, like that of the Spaghetti squash. The squash can be baked or steamed and served as a side dish seasoned with butter, herbs and sauces. It can also be served raw and combined with greens to make a tasty salad. When cooked, it provides a flavor similar to sweet potatoes. If the squash is to be baked, cut the squash in half, cutting down the length of the oblong shape. Place the squash with the skin side down in a dish with 1/2 inch of water. Cover the dish and bake for 1/2 to 3/4 hour at 375 degrees. In a microwave, cook for approximately 20 minutes in a dish with a loose cover of plastic wrap. This squash is available most often during August to October.



I had to look it up too because I'd never hear of it!! So we both got good info!

Kris


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't understand why they say to put the squash "cut-side down". How are your seasonings (butter, brown sugar, ect) going to stay in? I always place them cut side up and season according to what type of squash it is. Makes cleaning the baking pan much easier, too.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I always lightly grease the squash pan and place cut side down in about a quarter inch of water, and then cover lightly. It keeps the squash from drying out or scorching.

Stripetti squash, eh? Boy, you learn something new every day!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I cook cut side down, too. Flip over the last 10-15 minutes, add seasons. IMO, a good tasting squash doesn't need any seasons! Although I do tend to add butter & br sugar, regardless!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats an excellent price if you dont have your own squash. Winter squash stores for me for a year or more, so it wouldnt hurt to pick up a few extras to put on the shelf.
some winter squash (hubbard and others) make the best pumpkin pies


----------

